# Raw Tripe



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

So I was at Walmart this morning and saw some raw tripe. They usually have the white tripe (bleached). 

But this looked like a regular piece of meat. It was packaged and next to the white tripe. They also had a package of pork stomachs. ( i thought tripe was stomach).

Anyway...question to you raw feeders....is this ok to get and feed. I have never found the green tripe that most people refer to. But since this tripe I found is not the bleached kind...is it ok??:help:

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't believe Wal-mart or any grocer is able to sell raw green tripe. The meat processers can't even save it for those interested in feeding it to their dogs.
Against USDA regulations.
So what you are seeing, is not the same as raw green tripe. I'm sure it would probably be ok to feed, but not full of the benefits as the green stinky stuff! The bleached tripe has no nutritional value.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You can find green tripe at greentripe.com and (I think) a place for paws (another .com). I think maybe Oma's pride has some as well. You aren't going to find the green stuff at Walmart or any other grocery store type place. Some pet stores also sell the canned green tripe, but I heard this stinks even worse than the fresh stuff. I've even seen some pet stores that carry frozen green tripe - but those stores are the ones that sell raw pet food as well.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok thanks. I wasnt sure if the non-bleached tripe I was seeing was ok and had the same benefits as the green tripe. I will skip it and get the real deal somewhere else. 
Thanks!!! Glad I asked!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

What you saw was probably tripas. It is always by the bleached tripe at walmart and looks more of a meat color.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I really liked the tripe with spleen I had shipped from here (also got the chicken feet).

Hare Today, Gone Tommorow

It was packaged well and still frozen.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

White tripe is worthless; does not give you what tripe is known for.

Canned stuff OK, but mostly water.

I am lucky - I have a local and etchical source south of Nashville. Agilty trainer and competitor. She is an excellent source for real RAW information. Pick Laurie's brain as well as a few more on the board.

We wean to raw and have the requisite extra freezer and fridge in the garage. Freezer has 50 lbs green stinky ground trip, kidneys, beef heart, chicken qtrs right now.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ava where in VA are you? My favorite human grade pet store carries the real Green Tripe... frozen of course, but it's fairly priced if I remember correctly. Was a bit rich for my pups bellies.


----------



## ianb (Jul 29, 2010)

*Where I get green tripe*

I get it here: Raw Green Tripe

Thanks for all the informative posts!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Ava where in VA are you? My favorite human grade pet store carries the real Green Tripe... frozen of course, but it's fairly priced if I remember correctly. Was a bit rich for my pups bellies.


 
For you folks down south try Blue Ridge Beef


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

As your local non big box pet store if they can get them too....I've had special orders of the Green Tripe with ground organs - it arrived today from the Greentripe.com people.

Plus local butchers are getting pricing for me for local Green Tripe, hearts, etc....

Robert


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

AvaLaRue said:


> So I was at Walmart this morning and saw some raw tripe. They usually have the white tripe (bleached).
> 
> But this looked like a regular piece of meat. It was packaged and next to the white tripe. They also had a package of pork stomachs. ( i thought tripe was stomach).


You may have seen Tripas - different from Tripe.

Tripas are intestines. Tripe is stomachs.

You want tripe from ruminants - grass ONLY eating animals. Pigs eat proteins so no pork tripe. 


Bravo has many retailers in VA and their green tripe is very good:

Bravo! Retailers


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> You may have seen Tripas - different from Tripe.
> 
> Tripas are intestines. Tripe is stomachs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information :help: on the grass ONLY eating..... So when I talk to local folks I need to let them know - GRASS ONLY beef - no pigs


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> You may have seen Tripas - different from Tripe.
> 
> Tripas are intestines. Tripe is stomachs.
> 
> ...


 
Bravo doesnt sell it anymore but BRAVOS does through Omas.


----------

